# Internet sehr oft langsam (Kabel Deutschland)



## gokhanplaya (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,


ich bin bei Kabel Deutschland und habe seit 3 Monaten folgendes Problem. 

Meine Internet Geschwindigkeit fällt zwischen 5-15mbits runter. Ich habe die 100000er Leitung gebucht. 
Es gibt keine bestimmte Uhrzeit, es passiert einfach so mehrmals am Tag. Dann geht es wieder hoch und wieder runter. 

Vor 3 Monaten ging es noch einwandfrei. 


Was  schon Probiert worden ist


Hotline mehrmals angerufen -> Werte sind ok 
Verschiedene Rechner mit verschiedenen Betriebssystemen
Modem wurde getauscht. (CH6640E)
Techniker war da und hat es überprüft -> Da hatte ich noch vollen Speed, nach paar Std wieder langsam.
Cat 6 Kabel ausgewechselt 
Laptop direkt am Modem angeschlossen über Gbit Lan ->  keine Verbesserung.


Wenn man die Hotline anruft behaupten die, dass etwas mit meinem Pc nicht stimmt.  Was ich ausschließen kann, da das gesamte Netzwerk (iPad, iPhone, verschiedene Rechner langsam wird.  Die Auslastung am Verteiler ist auch sehr gering meinte der Techniker.



Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter  

Was kann ich noch versuchen? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir vielleicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (8. Januar 2016)

Reden wir von werten die sich aufgrund von Speedtest ergeben?


----------



## Razor1976 (8. Januar 2016)

Hatte ähnlichen Fall bis ein fähiger Techniker glaub er war der sechste, auf dem Dachboden ein verknotetes provisorisch selbstgebasteltest Stück Antennenkabel entdeckte und ausgetauscht hatte. Seit dem permanent 100mbit. Vorher wie bei dir plötzlich nix mehr usw. Hoffe es hilft


----------



## Razor1976 (8. Januar 2016)

na DIE Glaskugel ! schrieb:


> Reden wir von werten die sich aufgrund von Speedtest ergeben?



Und wenn trotzdem Zuwenig, im Speedtest sollte man Minimum 85Mbit haben. Nutze dsl Speedtest der Telekom sehr zuverlässig und immer 99- bis 101Mbit


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (8. Januar 2016)

Razor1976 schrieb:


> Und wenn trotzdem Zuwenig, im Speedtest sollte man Minimum 85Mbit haben. Nutze dsl Speedtest der Telekom sehr zuverlässig und immer 99- bis 101Mbit



Danke Themenstarter! 
Nicht immer können die angeforderten Daten sofort mit voller Geschwindigkeit geliefert werden. Wenn das jetzt das Problem war/ist oder sogar nicht mehr benötigt wird und schlimmstens nach 60 GB gedrosselt wird dann hat sich der Thread nähmlich erledigt!


----------



## Pommes80 (8. Januar 2016)

Kabel Deutschland hat mom anscheinen wieder in etlichen Regionen  Störungen.

Kann es auch sein das dein Bereich stark ausgelastet ist? so war es bei mir immer Schwankungen auf bis zu 2000 runter grad am Wochenende nach dem Ausbau des Segmentes zu 98% immer min. 80Mbit


----------



## gokhanplaya (8. Januar 2016)

Ich wohne in einem Neubaugebiet wo 5 Häuser stehen. 
Die 60 GB wurden nicht ausgenutzt ( wie denn mit so einem lahmen Internet )

Die Geschwindigkeit habe ich bei Downloads  und bei Speedtests, ich werde wohl eine Kündigung schreiben müssen.


----------



## Razor1976 (8. Januar 2016)

Es gibt keine 60GB Sperre mehr......


----------



## sozialhookah (9. Januar 2016)

Arbeite auch bei ner Kabelgesellschaft als Techniker und kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen dass solche Einbrüche Störungen sind und keine Auslastung (da der Speedtest immer priorisiert wird  )

Folgendes könnte sein
Signalstärke passt nicht (Reflexionen zu hoch, Signalrauschabstand zu niedrig, Mer Werte passen nicht, Ber Werte passen nicht) und vertraue hier nicht den Leuten von der Hotline die sehen meist nur den TX (Signalstärke) deines Modems
Dass kann folgende Ursachen haben:

Bei dir drinnen ein Problem da du von einer kommt geht Störung redest könnte es deine Antennendose sein (80% der Einsätze sind deswegen) 
Anschlusskabel wobei ich davon ausgehe das dieses getauscht wurde mit dem Modem zusammen
Ein Verteiler oder Abzweiger ist alt, korrodiert (bzw sind es meist die Stecker) 
und zu letzt das Kabel.
Dass kann der Techniker alles durchmessen bzw überprüfen, wird nur meist nicht gemacht musst du richtig anstrengend sein und darauf bestehen.

und wenn dann nichts gefunden wird ist das Problem draußen (wird normalerweise aber fernüberwacht weiß aber nicht es bei KD ist) 

bei uns dauert das ca 1h und dass steht dir als Kunde auf jeden Fall zu.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## gokhanplaya (10. Januar 2016)

Danke ich werde es mal denen so weitergeben, damit die alles durchprüfen sollen. Das Problem ist auch, die wollen pro Technikereinsatz wenn nichts gefunden wird  eine Gebühr von 99,50€. 

Das letzte mal wo der Techniker hier war, hat er sein Notebook an den Modem per lan angeschlossen, drei mal den Speedtest durchgeführt und meinte es wäre alles perfekt. An der Türe meinte er die Kosten berechnet er mal jetzt nicht, da es nicht lange gedauert hat. 

Btw: Vertrag läuft im Mai dieses Jahres aus, VDSL wird in 2 Monaten hier verfügbar sein. Und die Kündigung ist grad raus. 

Wenn KD den Fehler behebt, habe ich kein Problem damit bei denen zu bleiben. 
Aber falls nicht, wird die Telekom die 55€ im Monat erhalten 


Grüße


----------



## JoM79 (11. Januar 2016)

gokhanplaya schrieb:


> Danke ich werde es mal denen so weitergeben, damit die alles durchprüfen sollen. Das Problem ist auch, die wollen pro Technikereinsatz wenn nichts gefunden wird  eine Gebühr von 99,50€.


Das ist nicht deren Ernst, oder?
Habe bei Unitymedia noch nie was für den Techniker bezahlt und der war teilweise 2 Stunden hier und hat alles neu gemacht.


----------



## robbe (11. Januar 2016)

Letztendlich liegt es im Ermessen des Technikers. Da diese meistens  auch nur Menschen sind und wissen wieviel Geld das ist, wird dann halt doch oftmals nichts berechnet. Es gibt natürlich Fälle, da muss man dem Kunden einfach was berechnen. Oftmals bei Speedproblemem, dem KD wird schon am Tel. gesagt, er soll den Test mit einem Rechner über LAN durchführen. Techniker kommt hin und KD zeigt einen Spedtest auf dem Handy. Soviel Dummheit muss dann leider auch bestraft werden.


----------



## gokhanplaya (11. Januar 2016)

Das ich es per Lan angeschlossen habe sieht man hier :

8. Januar 2016 - YouTube


----------



## gokhanplaya (12. Januar 2016)

Kleines Update: Ein Techniker war da und hat alles geprüft und gemessen. Es lag an dem Modem (Wurde schon 2 mal ausgetauscht) 


Aber jetzt läuft es wieder perfekt! 




Danke an alle


----------

